# assay on wheels



## goldenchild (Jun 9, 2011)

Too many things wrong with this video.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMRiQVbaybM[/youtube]


----------



## martyn111 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wouldn't the solvent effect of the molten gold dissolve the platinum group metals rather than being able to scoop them out and return them to the client?


----------



## Fournines (Jun 9, 2011)

Did they say "smelting" in that video?


----------



## Palladium (Jun 9, 2011)

There's that word again. :twisted:


----------



## Palladium (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow! From real martket value to the amount he actually received It only cost that guy $ 2,573 some odd dollars, not to mention the silver content. And to think it only took 30 minutes. :twisted:


----------



## Claudie (Jun 9, 2011)

....and the average customer walks in with $50,000 worth of gold. they should show the guy with the old pocket watch & class ring, that would probably be more of an average deal.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 10, 2011)

martyn111 said:


> Wouldn't the solvent effect of the molten gold dissolve the platinum group metals rather than being able to scoop them out and return them to the client?


The dissolution isn't fast, assuming they keep the temperature low. What generally results is the platinum metals end up covered with gold alloy. 

I see a dismal future for that operation. Advertising that he pays in cash is an invitation for trouble. It's just a matter of time until he's hit by a crook, and could damned well pay with his life. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 10, 2011)

Fournines said:


> Did they say "smelting" in that video?


A common mistake-----one that irritates me no end. Almost as bad as ect. (which isn't a word).

Harold


----------



## glondor (Jun 10, 2011)

Proper usage of Etc. Ellipses are neater...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Et_cetera


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 10, 2011)

You guys saw just about everything I saw in the video. I laughed when they said smelting. The the platinum thing. What a crock. Also, what if you have stones? Will that guy sit there and remove them all for you? Then the melt itself. Was there some kind of ventilation system? I looks like the fumes are moving to the right but then where? Was the guy wearing goggles? And finally. Like Harold said. The money idea is terrible. Walking out with 45 large? REALLY?! :shock:


----------



## Fournines (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, do you see all the "feathery" particulate matter floating in the air while the melt is being poured? It is not good to see that stuff.

You DO NOT want to breathe any of that in.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 10, 2011)

I wonder what happens if the client doesn't accept the offer?


----------



## glondor (Jun 10, 2011)

It appears there is a processing fee and shipping cost. Someone spent a lot of money setting that truck up to do this work. Liability issues are insane in this scenario. Who is responsible for what if something should go wrong. It is not a secure and unobtrusive transaction for sure. Easy target. Unless the "smelter" (haha) travels with a lot of obvious security. It still makes a customer a huge mark.

Even if you did not knock off the truck, you could learn all the spots where gold is stored and handled by just quietly following it for a few weeks. Boom, a laundry list of targets.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree that the biggest risk is security, both the risk of the truck being robbed, or the client leaving with a wad of cash being robbed. 

Today everyone wants fast, this system gives a fast return with no traveling. I've seen customers who don't want to walk around the corner for a melt, let alone travel a distance to the refiner, This guy has the answer for them.

He is surely limited as to the bar size he can melt as the induction furnace obviously runs on an on-board generator I'd say he has a 7 to 10 KW melter. So he cannot handle big bars.

I think he is chasing his tail by pulling out the Platinum but he needs to say something to get people in the door. I would think with a better exhaust and an on board cop this guy can do well. 

He is using a Niton XRF not a cheap system and it can be very accurate. It can also be calibrated so bring your known standards.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

When I lived down in Philly, I overheard a guy talking about killing the Snapon guy and emptying his truck. I knew the guy, and I am sure he was serious. I also knew the Snapon guy so I warned him. So my guess is that guy with his "gold" truck won't take long to become a target. I guess when you think about Snapon's prices his truck seemed like a "gold" truck also.

Jim


----------



## Claudie (Jun 10, 2011)

I wouldn't think security for the client would be that great as the truck is probably sitting in his driveway. :|


----------



## Palladium (Jun 10, 2011)

In today’s world of i want it now; I can see a need for this service. Well let me back that up. I don't see a need for the service above traditional ways, But i do see the convince in it, minus the security issues of course. I do see the marketing potential in this from a business perspective though.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 10, 2011)

No question there is potential for this service if his rates are competitive and his XRF is decent. There is still a risk for the customer who walks out of the mall with a bucket and walks back to his store with a wad of cash. I would can the cash aspect, the patriot act allows it but all cash customers need to have their social security number on file so it is recorded anyway, why risk it. 

If the Carvel store needs a sign saying the cash register only has $50 and the rest is in a lock box and the people in the store don't have a key, this thing will be a magnet for bag guys.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 10, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> When I lived down in Philly, I overheard a guy talking about killing the Snapon guy and emptying his truck. I knew the guy, and I am sure he was serious. I also knew the Snapon guy so I warned him. So my guess is that guy with his "gold" truck won't take long to become a target. I guess when you think about Snapon's prices his truck seemed like a "gold" truck also.
> 
> Jim


While I don't recall the details---that's exactly what happened here in Washington about five years ago. 

Harold


----------



## element47 (Jun 10, 2011)

What struck me was the implied emission of fumes in an otherwise urban location. That truck is obviously at least a $200K affair. One visit from the EPA and the resulting subpena of their refining records could quadruple that amount. I can see the attractiveness of the operation to folks who literally or figuratively steal jewelry from whomever sells it to them.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 10, 2011)

element47 said:


> What struck me was the implied emission of fumes in an otherwise urban location. That truck is obviously at least a $200K affair. One visit from the EPA and the resulting subpena of their refining records could quadruple that amount. I can see the attractiveness of the operation to folks who literally or figuratively steal jewelry from whomever sells it to them.




Believe it or not it not that big of a deal as far as the epa is concerned. Well it is but it isn't. Operations like that one are what they consider minor source emissions. Here in my state and most others, except California I’m sure, all you have to do is file 3 pages of paper work and pay the $1,500 a year permit fee. Same permit as for a garbage incinerator.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 10, 2011)

I was in the RV business for a while and I have rented and leased
out some pretty big vehicles. Nice paint job or possibly a wrap job on his vehicle.
That bad boy with all the customization done to it was definitely not cheap!

Maybe they have a fleet of them and one is coming to a city near you soon! :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 10, 2011)

From something said in the video, they're surely after gold buyers, pawn shops, jewelers, etc. - not Joe Blow with a ring or two.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 10, 2011)

Melting of clean non ferrous scrap is exempt from EPA emission standards and rightly so, it is not a big deal for what he is melting.

Now if someone brings in silver contacts loaded with cadmium that's a mistake they'll only make once in that small of a workspace. 

In designing a melt room I always consider room to run!


----------



## Lou (Jun 11, 2011)

Indeed 4metals! 


When you see the cadmium cobwebs, that is when it is time to run! It is much like zinc in that regard. 

In any case, not all silver contacts have cadmium


----------



## joem (Jul 24, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why anyone with a gold tester, magnifying glass, scale, and a wad of cash can't do this the same. Why melt?


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 24, 2011)

joem said:


> Can someone explain to me why anyone with a gold tester, magnifying glass, scale, and a wad of cash can't do this the same. Why melt?





It seems to me they're catering to jewelry shops with scrap to sell, and "We Buy Gold" type shops. The video talks about making an appointment for them to come to your store. They also talk up how fast the process is. As far as the melting I assume it's mainly an expedient method to assure uniformity of the alloy within the bar before running the XRF test. Since they have a homogeneous mix they don't have to drill the bar or sample multiple spots.

macfixer01


----------



## needgold (Nov 4, 2011)

They are in an armored truck. I believe they will have security taken care of. It also talks about automatically wiring the funds to the customers bank account. Therefore cash will not always be needed. I agree this is for jewelers, pawn shops, etc. not the everyday person with a broken necklace.


----------



## def294 (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9Kr9v6uYhc


----------

